# Mining zu was soll das gut seien.



## Railworker (4. August 2017)

Hallo,

meine frage, was können diese doofen Miner mit dieser sinnlosen Währung überhaupt anfangen ? Muss ja irgendwas damit anzustellen seien wenn die schon die ganzen GPU's weckkaufen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seidenstrumpf (4. August 2017)

In echtes Geld umtauschen [emoji1]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## matti30 (4. August 2017)

Lesen, wozu soll das gut sein? 

wurde doch nun auf sämtlichen Seiten ausführlich darüber berichtet.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (4. August 2017)

Wofür sind eigentlich diese bunten Papierzettelchen und diese nervigen Metallscheiben in meiner Geldbörse?


----------



## Leob12 (4. August 2017)

Railworker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine frage, was können diese doofen Miner mit dieser sinnlosen Währung überhaupt anfangen ? Muss ja irgendwas damit anzustellen seien wenn die schon die ganzen GPU's weckkaufen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Meine Frage: Warum kann man sich einfachste Dinge nicht selbst ergoogeln? Es ist heute so einfach wie noch nie an Informationen zu kommen, aber anscheinend ist auch das zu schwer...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noname1987 (4. August 2017)

Es ist Geld. Solange ein Gut von einer Masse als Tauschwert zu einem festen Kurs akzeptiert wird um Ware, und sei diese Ware auch eine andere Währung, zu tauschen handelt es sich um ein Gut, welches in diesem Fall eben eine virtuell erstellte Währung ist. Man kann damit zahlen oder sie wie Aktien handeln. Da bei diesen virtuellen Währungen rasante Kursschwankungen in Bezug auf deren Tauschwert vorliegen ist das sogar hoch interessant auch für Leute die selbst nicht minen. Ich befürworte Mining nicht aber es gibt absurdere Konzepte, cs skins zum Beispiel, die evenfalls funktionieren.


----------



## TomatenKenny (4. August 2017)

mining ist was für geldgierige "menschen"


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (5. August 2017)

Es ist gut um mein Konto zu füllen


----------



## Railworker (5. August 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Es ist gut um mein Konto zu füllen


Denk mal an die Leute die ne GPU brauchen  Andere Frage denkst du das es wieder RX 580 Karten geben wird wenn die Vega so gut für Miner wird ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## P2063 (6. August 2017)

Railworker schrieb:


> doofen Miner
> sinnlosen Währung
> weckkaufen.



1. nur weil du nicht verstehst was andere tun sind sie deswegen nicht doof. Eher du selbst, weil du durch eine solch negative Fragestellung nicht den Anschein erweckst überhaupt deinen Horizont erweitern zu wollen.
2. nur weil du nicht verstehst was man mit etwas anfangen kann ist es deswegen nicht sinnlos. Siehe 1.
3. Lern deutsch. Ein Weck kaufen kann man beim Bäcker. Dann hat man ihm das Weck weggekauft.

und nein ich mine selbst nicht, aber wenn man nicht direkt im ersten Satz anfangen würde Leute zu beleidigen, dann könnte man eventuell eine sinnvolle Antwort bekommen, nur so als Tipp für die Zukunft.


----------



## OField (8. August 2017)

Mining: Durch das Verschwenden von Energie Geld verdienen, ohne etwas produktives geleistet zu haben.


----------



## D0pefish (16. August 2017)

Joahr, wenn ein Planet so kurz vorm Abklappen ist, dann empfiehlt es sich in Kellern und Lagerhallen nach Cryptowährungen zu schürfen, um ihm den Rest zu geben. Sry, aber für mich sind das alles dumme Menschen. Vergleichbar mit für's Vaterland in den Krieg ziehen, SETI-Aliensuche, Walfang für Öllampen, Massentier-**'s, Biologen, die Wildtiere mit Sendern stalken und Leuten, die alle drei Wochen ihre Vorgärten rasieren aber "in der Natur" wohnen wollen. Völlig plemmplemm halt... und gleich kommt sicher einer von denen und meint, dass das voll nerdisch ist und Gamer ja auch nur sinnlos grüne Energie in Wärme umwandeln. So hat halt alles seine Einrede. Da danke ich doch glatt einnmal den Cancer-Foldern. Das hat wenigstens Sinn. Kapitalismus optimieren zum kollektiven Selbstmord, mit der Gaia-Flagge in der Hand  - Wir schaffen das!  Und waren es nicht, wenn ich mich nicht irre, die beiden Oberschicht-Zwillinge, denen Zuckerberg die Facebookidee samt Quellcode geklaut und angepasst hat, die Bitcoining "erdacht" haben. Das sagt doch wohl alles. imho


----------

